# Killing the fish



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just started eating my fish. Can never figure a morally good way to save their pain. What does everyone else do? I just left them in a bag on shore and it was flopping even later after cut in half. nasty ha..


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

Hhhhmmmm, Next time you go fishing leave the crackpipe at home.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Take a preacher with you to administer last rights??!! Or just throw them on ice like most people do. The food chain can be brutal.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

On a bigger or more active fish I'll rap them hard once or twice on top of the head to stun/immobilize. More to keep the fish from goin apey with my knife in them than for my concience. Death by filleting can't be worse than by being swallowed head-first and digested alive.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I used to feel quite guilty after killing a fish but then as parmabass said its the food chain. My buddie has a steel mallet he uses, gives em a bonk on the head, and there you go. 

By the way, do you have fish nightmares??


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it is another good idea too cut their throat and let them blled out. you get whiter fillets in the process.you can still do it after the head bonk.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

with cats, a hammer to the head, ball bat, or ax handle. everything else a sharp knife to the brain and twist till their eyes bugg out.....DEAD!


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Next time take an ice chest with you and put them in the cooler with crushed ice and they will think it is winter and just go to sleep.
The fish will taste much better to and they will all go to fish heaven and live happyly ever after.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

taxiecab said:


> Next time take an ice chest with you and put them in the cooler with crushed ice and they will think it is winter and just go to sleep.
> The fish will taste much better to and they will all go to fish heaven and live happyly ever after.


Man there sure are some loopy people on this site


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

JUST USE ICE!!! hammers and baseball bats...?????????? wholy crap


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if your concience bothers you that much,give up fishing,and just go to kroger and buy those ones that grow in the cooler.
problem solved


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

they're fish! you shouldn't lose any sleep over keeping and cleaning them.enjoy the fact that you have the ability and the time to be on the water.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

misfit said:


> if your concience bothers you that much,give up fishing,and just go to kroger and buy those ones that grow in the cooler.
> problem solved


    pretty funny....


----------



## hoytman (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not a loopy person and I say the same thing... Its just a fish. Quit acting like my sister!! Try artificial crab meat, I hear thats pretty good. !%


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's an idea!


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

That's nothing short of mass murder in the perch degree.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

If it is that big of a problem then try catch and release!!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Spinfisher, Yer "Killin'" me! 
LMJeff


----------



## deadeye (Jan 14, 2006)

if you cant kill the thing and eat it . go to krogers . long john silvers is still open. or call me . ill clean all your fish for half of the filets


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

scrawfrd02,

Dont let people tease you to much, I am the same way when it comes to that. When I do keep a few fish, I try to hit them sharply above the eye with somthing hard, usually the back of the filltet knife. That usually kills them. I even do this with bait fish that I am going to use as cut bait. I just cant stand to see things suffer.Its not wimpy its just ethics and moral respect.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

You think the fish are bad, try bull frogs. They will craw around in the creek with half their body gone. Peta is loving this topic. Scrawfrd2, we understand where you are coming from.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

It's a good time to gather your buddies a do a little gambling. Have fun with it, and bet on which one keeps floppin the longest. I have no sympathy for the little buggers. I have no sympathy for PETA either.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I took a friend out on my boat for the first time a few weeks ago. He freaked out when I threw my crappies on ice without killing them. I told him to stop being a girl and that they would die. I guess if I didn't grow up in the country and work in my grandpas fur shop that I might think differently about that kind of thing. I don't even think about it when I go fishing. Most of them are dead by the time I filet them.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldn't wade in here, but the original post said flopping in a bag on the bank? If he is filleting and leaving the "extras" on the bank, bad, bad, bad. Through the extras back into the lake for the turtles and catfishes. 

Now for the "killing the fish" techniques, I gentley place the fish in question into a large bucket, run a grounding wire from an outlet to the bucket, then lower a live wire from an outlet into the bucket. Even though the fish will flop around, they are sill in water (their enviroment) and the Surgeon General recognizes that death by electrocution is humane.  

The pop and sizzle of the water is pretty cool as well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

> guess if I didn't grow up in the country and work in my grandpas fur shop that I might think differently about that kind of thing


I have grown up in the country and trap every fall and winter. I have probably took over 80 ***** shortlining the last four years, not to mention the muskrats, possom, and occansional mink. I try to put down all of these animals as fast and humane as possible. If you have ever skinned and fleshed an animal then you will know it is not the prettiest thing. 

Even after doing all this I can still honestly say that I try not to let even the fish suffer. Fish and animals was put here for mans taking, but far to many people dont respect them, even after they are dead.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow we actually have someone who can give me some normal advice. I knew when i made this post id get 30 replies. Because there's some jokers in here who like to use the same joke every time. I can kill the fish and have but theres gotta be an easier way than a 4lb sauger flopping in my trunk for 2 hours and then flopping when half the filet is off and i stab it in the head 9 times and it still moves. I like cutting a fish that is stone cold dead. I dont have a problem morally killing a fish because we wouldnt survive if they werent there at one time. They must feel some pain because some shad squeak when you hook em, they know there screwed u can see it in there eyes ha. If i can save them pain i will because i love fish. I usually release but damn the white bass was good the other day. I hope a bunch of u get cut with a filet knife and have to flop around for an hour. Then just get laughed at because no1 really cares about putting u out easy. Besides i just go to school and fish all day so the jokes on u, go sit in ur 9-5 and look at the walls.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I hope a bunch of u get cut with a filet knife and have to flop around for an hour. Then just get laughed at because no1 really cares about putting u out easy


 ouch,that hurt   
well,i've been there more than once.it's funny now,but wasn't at the time(except to my buddies)LOL.
ok,if you ice the fish upon catching,normally they're long gone by the time you clean them.but if you keep a "whacker" handy,it only takes a quick whack or two on the head to dispatch them on the spot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

> some jokers in here who like to use the same joke every time


I know what you mean. I get tired of it myself also.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

scrawfrd02,

I wondered the same thing recently.......Funny thing though....sometimes... you can catch me appoligizing to my minnows when I'm baiting my hook. LOL 

Coming from the country too I have had plenty of experiance with the cold hard reality of "life on the farm" experiances and let me tell ya.....some guys get all bug eyed and sweaty mouthed when you tell them you know how to field dress and skin a deer as well as feather brain a chicken. 

But all if this still doesn't change the feelings I get when I see a fish flopping around after the fillet process. 

You just have to thank your fishy for the food and remember that MOST of that is just reflexes and not really pain. (I hope) 

I don't always have ice with me when I'm out and I don't think I could bring myself to bash anything on the head......but sooner or later the room mate is going to get tired of cleaning my fish and I'm going to have to figure something out!!! 

I can't quit being a girl so I would love to know another way too.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Its simple - either keep the fish alive and in good condition until cleaning or kill and ice immediately. If you cut their gills arches they will bleed out very fast. Do this if icing or just before cleaning. Letting fish flop around ruins the meat. Just get it overwith quickly one way or another. No need for 50 posts to figure it out.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

"I hope a bunch of u get cut with a filet knife and have to flop around for an hour. Then just get laughed at because no1 really cares about putting u out easy. Besides i just go to school and fish all day so the jokes on u, go sit in ur 9-5 and look at the walls."

that certainly explains alot!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone that finds it amusing to laugh at or make sport of any creature dying a slow death has reached the highest point of ignorance. I think this opinion is shared by most TRUE SPORTSMAN.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

Some very sensitive fishermen here. 

I had no idea that it was even an issue. Personally I don't keep but a few fish a year as it is, most are released to be caught again later. I will certainly try to put any animal out of it's misery, especially the 4 legged kind that meet with the end of my rifle or bow. Fish?.....Really? The only reason I want them to quit floppin is so I can get my filet knife in them easier.



> "I hope a bunch of u get cut with a filet knife and have to flop around for an hour.


That is insulting! To compare a human life to that of a fish is horrible! If you find a dead fish on the bank...no big deal...If you find a dead body on the bank...much different story. Find a better analogy...

Oh yeah, I have never really bet on how long it takes a fish to die...


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah there is too many people in here who would fit in with PETA. They are just fish, fish are animals. Animals were put on the earth for us to eat.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't keep fish if you can't handle it. More for me to eat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> Yeah there is too many people in here who would fit in with PETA. They are just fish, fish are animals. Animals were put on the earth for us to eat.


Don't disagree with that at all but......If you and others find their slow death something to be ignored or amusing, then you would never be welcome on my boat, in my deer camp or even in my home.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Would you rather be suffocated to death or beat on the head with a hammer?? If you can't deal with either of these methods you should be strictly a C&R fisherman. Is there really any humane way to "kill" a fish? How many people out there catch a Perch, throw it on ice and think about it dying? If you do, go get your fish at the market, at least those fish are tangled up in fishing nets for days "living the good life"!! ROCK ON!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

> How many people out there catch a Perch, throw it on ice and think about it dying?


I would be the skinny kid in the corner waving my hand franticly. 

I almost always try to put the fish I am going to eat in a fish basket while I am fishing, a bucket full of water on the way back to the hosue, and then try to quickly kill them as soon as they get out of the bucket. Do you think Im too sensitive? Definatly not. I would gladly shake a mans hand who could confess to these types of actions and suck up his macho " kill " attitude.


ps. I hit a squirrel today on the way to fishing and I felt downright sick about it all the way there.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

You should be eating squirrel stew tonight trap or at least bury the little fella. I guess if we all did that then the bussards would die as well. The circle of life my man.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

There seems to be a lack of folks in the "people who care camp", so I thought I would throw my hat in for scrawfrd02. I don't have much new to add, just my opinion.

I am a C&R guy partly for that reason. I understand that fish are lower in the food chain, but I hardly have it in me to kill them...on purpose anyway. I have killed my share to eat on camping trips and when I hook them deeply or in the gills.

I don't know why the issue is so polarizing. Some people kill them with no problem others have a tougher time with it or don't do it at all. Some people are skinny others are fat. Some people are tall others are short. Just different, nothing wrong with either way.

scrawfrd02, I obviously don't have any additional helpful answers on how to humanely kill your catch. When I have kept them to eat, I kept them on a stringer and then put them on ice or just put them straight on ice. My rational is that I've heard that when people freeze it is like going to sleep. However, fish are suffocating at the same time, so it really isn't the same  Looks like I am sticking to C&R!


CW


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

> You should be eating squirrel stew tonight trap or at least bury the little fella


I have been known for picking up roadkill and felt kind of guilty for not picking him up. It was however on a busy road. Theres so much roadkill around here the buzzards will never run out of food.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Killed an cleaned a lot of fish an game in my time. Don`t have any problem with the way my pray meets it`s end. If you feel bad because you dispatch a fish or two,then you just don`t have the right perspective.In nature a fish could meet its end in alot worse ways then on your cutting board.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i believe that there IS a natural order in nature and we're part of it as it was intended.i also believe that there isn't the 1st person here that ENJOYS seeing any animal or fish suffer.but,with hunting or fishing i suppose that when shot or caught they do suffer to some extent and there's really no way around that.we don't like it and we try to make sure that it's minimal.there's always alot of talk during hunting season about good shot placement to ensure a quick kill but make no mistake about it,for that short period of time that animal suffers.but,as a whole,we're not cold hearted.are fish any less significant?,in my opinion yes they are.but i have whacked ALOT of fish over the head to kill them before filleting them.when i was young and i 1st helped my dad clean fish i remember wondering if it hurt them or not but after my dad explained how to kill them quickly it didn't bother me.i grew up hunting and fishing.we killed,caught,cleaned,and ate everything from frog legs to deer and most everything in between.there's no wrong in it,it called providing,and it's not for everyone.i learned these things from a man who grew up during the depression and having the ability to hunt and fish sometimes made the difference between eating or not.
just because it doesn't bother one person as much as it does the next doesn't make them wrong.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

LOL, why all the jokes? The man asked for help. Why waste his time? Trying to solve your other problem author. Here's something to think about, What about all the idiots that just take fish and sling em up on the bank? What about those that put fish on their stringers through the gills, or in a bucket of deoxygenated warm, almost hot water and don't catch enough, so they just dump the dead fish back in the water? What Respect!!!!!!!! Do whatever makes you feel best Scrwford. As someone said earlier, icing is probably the best way. My opinion. 90% of the time I am a C&R fisherman and don't eat em anyway, therefore I don't clean them but maybe once a year. I don't particularly care to see anything slaughtered, but it is a part of life. Could never be a vegetarian, never heard a tree scream though. Not meant to be funny!


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been poking fish in their eyeballs, scaling, filleting, and guting fish before I could talk. Alot of the time the fish are still flopping, if they came out of the live-well. It never occurred to me until this post that I must be a soulless and abusive human being. I feel terrible that we, more dominant animals, do this. I would much rather prefer a bluegill get bitten in half by a pike. Im going to by a big mallet for catfish and bass, a medium one for panfish, and a tiny one for my minows, to ensure no pain is inflicted. I guess that defeats the purpose for live bait, but oh well I cant let them suffer anymore.


P.S. The rules of the game would change if it were a means of survival.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This post has really brought out the cream of the crop.


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

Indeed, I caught it too late, I just wanted to join the fun.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ha this is good stuff. I was actually just watching a show where they were debating whether fish feel pain. i dont care about killing a fish as long as i know im eating it, sort of a gift from the gods ha. but why not make it easier on them. it couldnt hurt us to use a method other than straight up torture like some of you take pride in doing, im not old or anything but what are some of you 5. you wanna put a firecracker in its mouth, or sling it in the air till it smacks ha. Yeah i know some of you dont care, and im sure you probably dont care about others or nehthing else either. Its easy to not care when you dont have to because you are "human", you dont feel the fish's pain if it feels it and a fish cant talk to you, so you assume it is not aware of anything. Fish have been around 5 times longer than humans, we are animals too and share the land. No problem with anyone who kills in their own way. But i asked if there was an easier way, im sure you all can see some sort of pain or suffer in them. Maybe you just dont have the same sympathy for the beautiful things on earth and the processes it took for the fish to get there. If there is a better way we should be using it. Im gonna invent a taser type gadget that kills them instantly ha. I think this topic can be over now... great arguments... its been fun


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

scrawfrd02 said:


> Ha this is good stuff. I was actually just watching a show where they were debating whether fish feel pain. i dont care about killing a fish as long as i know im eating it, sort of a gift from the gods ha. but why not make it easier on them. it couldnt hurt us to use a method other than straight up torture like some of you take pride in doing, im not old or anything but what are some of you 5. you wanna put a firecracker in its mouth, or sling it in the air till it smacks ha. Yeah i know some of you dont care, and im sure you probably dont care about others or nehthing else either. Its easy to not care when you dont have to because you are "human", you dont feel the fish's pain if it feels it and a fish cant talk to you, so you assume it is not aware of anything. Fish have been around 5 times longer than humans, we are animals too and share the land. No problem with anyone who kills in their own way. But i asked if there was an easier way, im sure you all can see some sort of pain or suffer in them. Maybe you just dont have the same sympathy for the beautiful things on earth and the processes it took for the fish to get there. If there is a better way we should be using it. Im gonna invent a taser type gadget that kills them instantly ha. I think this topic can be over now... great arguments... its been fun


I dont think I have ever read a more meaningfull post on this site. Very well said. If I have ever seen anyone do half of that stuff I would have to put them in there place, and mabye call the DOW.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

the lake i recently fished in Texas was over run with Talapia... it is illegal to put one back if you catch one. you must keep or kill...most fishermen toss them up on the bank. Or so said our guide. is this state sanctioned torture....?


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

About every couple months or so, we get the 'do fish feel pain' thread going, and its endless (and sometimes very weird) comments. Really, it's a simple subject. Respect the great bounties you have been given as a gift from God--there is no need to uneccessarily injure any living thing, but good sense and good hearts should prevail. We were allowed to have (and use, and eat, and manage) fish--and all other creatures--as one of our stewardships here on this earth. They were given to us to use as we need. Some people really do need them for nourishment--or want them for such--and that's OK, if legal. I return 95% of my catches, but occassionally keep a nice bass or a few big fat 'gills to grill, IF they are plentiful in the lake AND it is within the law. There's not much that tastes better than fresh fish on the grill, it's a pleasure and a bounty that is our GIFT, not our right. As a deep-south child of poverty, our family would have literally starved were it not for the fish, deer, wild hogs, and rabbits we had on our table almost every night. I am thankful for that life-saving boon. As for the fish feeling pain thing, this is actually an eternal debate among the experts. As a whole, they seem to disagree on this subject. So many times I have read research that 'proves' one or the other--they do, they don't, etc. Having been in medicine for many years, and understanding the workings of the brain, I actually believe they do not. These are established facts: fish do indeed have primitive pain receptors, not elaborate like ours but rudimentary. It seems, structurally, they SHOULD be able to feel some pain. We know they detect differences in the water--how could they do this, without some sort of external receivers? However, a part of the human brain must 'agree' with the receptors that you are feeling pain--in other words, if this function is missing in the brain (and about one in 100,000 people are born without it), you are actually experiencing pain, but you don't KNOW you are. (You can't 'feel' it.) I know that is a complex statement, but the brain controls everything. Now fish are actually missing this part of the brain--in relation to body size, they have about one twentieth the brain mass we do--_something_ has to be left out. So it is almost impossible that they actually receive pain messages--yes, they struggle and react--if you were grabbed or pinned, even if it did not hurt, you would too. Remember they are ancient entities--and neurally, they have not advanced in eons. I actually always thought about their fear more than their pain--but they don't feel that either (that is a function of a much higher brain structure), they only detect a change in environment, so they struggle to return to their familiar surroundings. Remember, even if cruelty does not hurt, it is still CRUELTY, and will be judged as such. Think. Be sensible. Be kind. Be thankful. That's not hard to figure out. Peace.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I always whack them over the head when cleaning. First it kills them quickly so they don't feel any pain and secondly it makes them easy to handle while cleaning especially if it is a good sized fish. People who mistreat fish will probably mistreat other people too.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Why not just slit the throat? Or cut its head off? Wouldnt that be instant as long as the knife was sharp lol...In florida when we caught bluefish we just whacked the heads off, it was instant and I doubt the fish felt it...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Common sense.Some people have it some dont.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> Common sense.Some people have it some dont.



Thats so true


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

iteech said:


> Respect the great bounties you have been given as a gift from God--there is no need to uneccessarily injure any living thing, but good sense and good hearts should prevail. We were allowed to have (and use, and eat, and manage) fish--and all other creatures--as one of our stewardships here on this earth. They were given to us to use as we need.


Iteech, my thoughts exactly, THANKS for speaking out! 
LMJeff


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Iteech, my thoughts exactly, THANKS for speaking out!
> LMJeff


I understand your point and agree. I don't toture fish for fun, and I don't even keep them that much any more. I am too lazy to clean them. I was just messing around with my previous comment. To answer the main Question. I prefer ice. I usually keep them on a stringer if I'm bank fishing, then I put them on ice for the drive home. If I am fishing in my canoe or a boat I usually bring the ice with me. So that way you can have cold drinks if you don't catch fish. I hope this comment pleases you.


By the way, I find it much easier to fillet a fish if it has a head.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

When I was a young kid just learning to fish I was given a small club. About 8" with a solid brass head on it. Handle mad of oak with a leather strap. It was called a Priest, used to issue the fish his last rights. I no longer keep fish as I fish c&r but still have the priest it sits with with all of the gear my grandfather left me as reminder of my youth. If I have a taste for fish its off the market. S


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

scrawfrd02 said:


> Just started eating my fish. Can never figure a morally good way to save their pain. What does everyone else do? I just left them in a bag on shore and it was flopping even later after cut in half. nasty ha..


To answer your question is not easy. Define your morals for me.

To some folks, it is immoral to kill another living thing. To others, most of us here I would venture to guess, it is not a question of morality but of ethics.

Standard hunter/fishermen ethics accept that we show respect towards the game and dispatch it is the quickest, most painfree way. Whether this be gathering a few bluegill for a fish fry or killing a rhino the same rules should apply.

In my experience, the quickest, and most painfree way of dispatching a fish is to give it a sharp rap on the head with a blunt object like the handle of a fillet knife or one of those mini baseball bats they sell as souvenirs for bigger fish. Bleed the fish (I cut the gills) and place on ice. Be aware that the fish's central nervous system will still cause it to flop around a bit but I assure you that fish won't swim away if you hit it in the right spot.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Itsbrad, who cuts off the head when filleting a fish ? I fillet all the fish I clean .


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I have no idea!? Ive never done it


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i stab them in the head


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You're mean!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

itsbrad said:


> Why not just slit the throat? Or cut its head off? Wouldnt that be instant as long as the knife was sharp lol...In florida when we caught bluefish we just whacked the heads off, it was instant and I doubt the fish felt it...


Oddly enough thats what all my friends do who clean fish first thing when you get to the board is off with the head!


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

I say the tip of the knift straight into the brain. That what we would do in Canada to the walleye's. Not much ice at the outpost. Around here I just throw them back and go to Krogers.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> You're mean!



how am i mean


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sense the sarcasm..........


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

misfit said:


> if your concience bothers you that much,give up fishing,and just go to kroger and buy those ones that grow in the cooler.
> problem solved


oh misfit, I cant stop laughing, that was great 

actually, very good thread!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I Carry a Gun....However........My Buddy is the sargent in you're neighbor hood in DeerField Township.....He gave me permission to shoot the fish as soon as it Exit's the water........Becuse... like you... I am.. A Sensitive New Age Guy................


FSHNERIE


----------

